# Outback Tongue Storage Box Complete!



## Dobimax (Jan 16, 2007)

Gives a place to store the dirty/wet items and the tools needed outside when hitching or setting up camp. Had to remount and turn the batteries, cut the covers a little to save space. Then remount the LP tanks to make them fit (and keep them low between the frame not over the frame) plus buying and cutting a plastic LP tank cover at the front corners so it fits between the frame. Once cut it works out nice and looks custom.







Overall its a tight squeeze but well worth making the tongue a useful storage area. Everything is so secure that if the trailer rolled the batteries, tanks and box will stay in place!







The bonus is the LP tanks are easier to get to now, you don't have to remove the big tan cover every time just take off the handy little caps for access.









Before:










After:


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Looks cool, nice job!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice idea, looks good

John


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Looks good, that's going to be a very handy storage box.

Only question is, will the electric tongue jack you will eventually be buying fit?









You seem like a pretty resourcefull guy, you'll make it work.

Mike


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

camping479 said:


> Looks good, that's going to be a very handy storage box.
> 
> Only question is, will the electric tongue jack you will eventually be buying fit?
> 
> ...


LOL, that was my thought exactly. "I wonder if the electric jack will fit?"
I be the UF will, but I'm not sure about the Atwood.









Looks great though!


----------



## Dobimax (Jan 16, 2007)

No need for electric jack, a little cranking never bothers me. Besides, tow vehicle has 4 corner air suspension with 4 height settings so I drop down low, slide under hitch and raise, no cranking necessary...


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Looks good!!!

Do your snap up brackets fit with the box right on top of the frame???

Steve


----------



## Dobimax (Jan 16, 2007)

huntr70 said:


> Looks good!!!
> 
> Do your snap up brackets fit with the box right on top of the frame???
> 
> Steve


If you mean the WD bar attachment brackets...they would not fit how they usually mount overtop the frame. They would have to be welded to the side of the frame. I am lucky I don't have to use a WD hitch and bars, air suspension does the job, but if I were to switch tow vehicles in future any hitch shop can weld them in place. Or with some creativity I can mount them differently.









Kevin


----------



## gerrym (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm no expert but I'd be a little concerned using air suspension in a Tow vehicle to replace the duties of WD bars.... Any mechanical types want to chime in?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Very nice work!!!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Thats a first. Looks good, im sure someone will ask to buy your ol' tan cover.


----------



## Dobimax (Jan 16, 2007)

gerrym said:


> I'm no expert but I'd be a little concerned using air suspension in a Tow vehicle to replace the duties of WD bars.... Any mechanical types want to chime in?


This should be about my mod...but nevertheless I must reply and go OT...

Introduce the VW Touareg with 4 corner air suspension, 7700lbs tow rating, V10 Turbo Diesel, 313hp, 553lbs of stump pulling torque. VW says NOT to use WD set-up on their vehicles equipped with the 4 corner air suspension b/c it will damage the vehicle. Also states the same in the manual in the towing section. My vehicle has a factory tow package which includes software upgrades for when you plug in the trailer it knows and behaves differently, very smart. It was a little weird for me at first and I understand your concern. Previous tow vehicle a '06 RAM 3500/Cummins but after researching it on the forums and talking to VW and then testing on my trailers including the Outback I am very impressed. The air suspension automatically levels itself no matter where the weight is, wonderbar! If Dodge ever figures out how to make a nicer interior like Ford then I may go back b/c I love the Cummins motor... but for now I am having fun with a tow vehicle that does 0-60 in 6 seconds.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Dobimax said:


> I'm no expert but I'd be a little concerned using air suspension in a Tow vehicle to replace the duties of WD bars.... Any mechanical types want to chime in?


This should be about my mod...but nevertheless I must reply and go OT...

Introduce the VW Touareg with 4 corner air suspension, 7700lbs tow rating, V10 Turbo Diesel, 313hp, 553lbs of stump pulling torque. VW says NOT to use WD set-up on their vehicles equipped with the 4 corner air suspension b/c it will damage the vehicle. Also states the same in the manual in the towing section. My vehicle has a factory tow package which includes software upgrades for when you plug in the trailer it knows and behaves differently, very smart. It was a little weird for me at first and I understand your concern. Previous tow vehicle a '06 RAM 3500/Cummins but after researching it on the forums and talking to VW and then testing on my trailers including the Outback I am very impressed. The air suspension automatically levels itself no matter where the weight is, wonderbar! If Dodge ever figures out how to make a nicer interior like Ford then I may go back b/c I love the Cummins motor... but for now I am having fun with a tow vehicle that does 0-60 in 6 seconds.








[/quote]

What tounge weight can that thing handle? Most class III/IV hitches can only carry 600 lbs I thought.


----------



## Dobimax (Jan 16, 2007)

Nathan said:


> I'm no expert but I'd be a little concerned using air suspension in a Tow vehicle to replace the duties of WD bars.... Any mechanical types want to chime in?


This should be about my mod...but nevertheless I must reply and go OT...

Introduce the VW Touareg with 4 corner air suspension, 7700lbs tow rating, V10 Turbo Diesel, 313hp, 553lbs of stump pulling torque. VW says NOT to use WD set-up on their vehicles equipped with the 4 corner air suspension b/c it will damage the vehicle. Also states the same in the manual in the towing section. My vehicle has a factory tow package which includes software upgrades for when you plug in the trailer it knows and behaves differently, very smart. It was a little weird for me at first and I understand your concern. Previous tow vehicle a '06 RAM 3500/Cummins but after researching it on the forums and talking to VW and then testing on my trailers including the Outback I am very impressed. The air suspension automatically levels itself no matter where the weight is, wonderbar! If Dodge ever figures out how to make a nicer interior like Ford then I may go back b/c I love the Cummins motor... but for now I am having fun with a tow vehicle that does 0-60 in 6 seconds.








[/quote]

What tounge weight can that thing handle? Most class III/IV hitches can only carry 600 lbs I thought.








[/quote]

770lbs tongue weight. Which is sufficient until we upgrade to a bunkhouse or 5th wheel.


----------



## JohnnyDangerously (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm just a newbie around here, but your HD alone is 700ish lbs.


----------



## Dobimax (Jan 16, 2007)

JohnnyDangerously said:


> I'm just a newbie around here, but your HD alone is 700ish lbs.


Yes, you are right, and thats why the HD stays home now.







Also because the 'garage' is full of bikes, tricyles, crib, strollers...but its all good b/c I love my kids more!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Dobimax said:


> I'm just a newbie around here, but your HD alone is 700ish lbs.


Yes, you are right, and thats why the HD stays home now.







Also because the 'garage' is full of bikes, tricyles, crib, strollers...but its all good b/c I love my kids more!








[/quote]

Ok, perhaps now I'm understanding more.....








I was afraid to ask how you got the TW that low with a bike in there.....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

the storage box looks great









Thor


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Has anyone done any type of box or clamps to hold the bars and hitch? Dh is always saying he needs to find a way to keep them on the camper but has done nothing to figure this out,,haha. He hates storing them in the garage...


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Dobimax said:


> I'm no expert but I'd be a little concerned using air suspension in a Tow vehicle to replace the duties of WD bars.... Any mechanical types want to chime in?


This should be about my mod...but nevertheless I must reply and go OT...

Introduce the VW Touareg with 4 corner air suspension, 7700lbs tow rating, V10 Turbo Diesel, 313hp, 553lbs of stump pulling torque. VW says NOT to use WD set-up on their vehicles equipped with the 4 corner air suspension b/c it will damage the vehicle. Also states the same in the manual in the towing section. My vehicle has a factory tow package which includes software upgrades for when you plug in the trailer it knows and behaves differently, very smart. It was a little weird for me at first and I understand your concern. Previous tow vehicle a '06 RAM 3500/Cummins but after researching it on the forums and talking to VW and then testing on my trailers including the Outback I am very impressed. The air suspension automatically levels itself no matter where the weight is, wonderbar! If Dodge ever figures out how to make a nicer interior like Ford then I may go back b/c I love the Cummins motor... but for now I am having fun with a tow vehicle that does 0-60 in 6 seconds.








[/quote]

First of all I want to compliment you on a job well done. I could find a use for that on mine.
Second, I understand and can appreciate the auto leveling with your Touareg and I think it's kewl how smart it is. I would like to see one in person so I can see first hand how it works. That takes care of the weight distribution and leveling, but what about the other job the w/d bars help with which is anti-sway? I'm just curious, because it sounds like a nice setup with plenty of pull with that V-10.


----------



## Dobimax (Jan 16, 2007)

NobleEagle said:


> I'm no expert but I'd be a little concerned using air suspension in a Tow vehicle to replace the duties of WD bars.... Any mechanical types want to chime in?


This should be about my mod...but nevertheless I must reply and go OT...

Introduce the VW Touareg with 4 corner air suspension, 7700lbs tow rating, V10 Turbo Diesel, 313hp, 553lbs of stump pulling torque. VW says NOT to use WD set-up on their vehicles equipped with the 4 corner air suspension b/c it will damage the vehicle. Also states the same in the manual in the towing section. My vehicle has a factory tow package which includes software upgrades for when you plug in the trailer it knows and behaves differently, very smart. It was a little weird for me at first and I understand your concern. Previous tow vehicle a '06 RAM 3500/Cummins but after researching it on the forums and talking to VW and then testing on my trailers including the Outback I am very impressed. The air suspension automatically levels itself no matter where the weight is, wonderbar! If Dodge ever figures out how to make a nicer interior like Ford then I may go back b/c I love the Cummins motor... but for now I am having fun with a tow vehicle that does 0-60 in 6 seconds.








[/quote]

First of all I want to compliment you on a job well done. I could find a use for that on mine.
Second, I understand and can appreciate the auto leveling with your Touareg and I think it's kewl how smart it is. I would like to see one in person so I can see first hand how it works. That takes care of the weight distribution and leveling, but what about the other job the w/d bars help with which is anti-sway? I'm just curious, because it sounds like a nice setup with plenty of pull with that V-10.
[/quote]

A legitimate concern. I was ready to add an anti-sway bar considering the short wheel base of the Treg, 112". But just hauled the Outback over the Cascade mountains last weekend for a mother's day RV weekend... we hit everything from heavy rain, snow, wind then T-storms. Even in heavy wind (on the flat plains) the trailer didn't sway at 70mph. (can't say i liked the wind though..







) I was impressed with how well it tracked behind the Treg. I won't be adding any anti-sway control. IMHO half the people that put it on really don't need it anyway just do b/c its soooooo recommended they buy it out of fear. I also purposely have an extra long 'shank' on my receiver which puts the trailer farther back from the vehicle. I think this helps increase the space between the rear axle of the vehicle and the pivot point which makes the trailer track straighter and straighten out quicker after corners...but thats just a theory I have in my own head but I'm sticking to it!







It definately gives more space when unloading things from the back and makes backing up easier because the trailer reacts a little slower. If it is too close the trailer reacts so quickly you don't have time to correct...ok another story....anti sway not needed.


----------

